# Can I Use These As Bands?



## Squirrelzz (Dec 12, 2012)

Wally World [walmart] sells exercise bands from like 10lb to 40lb [if I remember correctly.] when I say bands, I mean tubes. not flat bands. But is there any other place I could get bands for cheaper? or am I stuck? I've gotten like 200 shots out of my new slingshot, and the rubber broke on me today. OUCH! was not expecting it either, no wear as far as I can tell. They just broke.

I don't shoot balls either, actually I'm building my own slingshot to fit my style of shooting an ammo type. [will post once I can get some bands] So basically, I'm looking for more speed, then energy. With a good amount of speed, Will make my hunting style easyier. my last bands where 40lb at 28inch draw. I didn't believe that for a second once I got them. Was so easy to pull.. Felt like 20lb draw! Tho I think the bands kinda melted during shipping. USPS urghh!! Used them up until they broke.

So should I opt'd for the exercise tubes, or Buy the [10$] replacement tubes [They are gold in color to me] from walmarts "hunting" section? Or should I be looking else were? I've done my research and found that maybe the flat bands are for me? For my slingshot, the one I paided for. while doubled up tubes might work for my new custom slingshot. [she's a scary one.] Might even need a winch if everything goes as planned.
















What you guys think? Oh and btw, Hi I'm new! And living in the sunshine state!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hello and welcome.

We could be of much more help if we actually knew your ammo size/weight.

In a nutshell though, any form of latex, be it bands or tubes, can make great bands. The secret is matching them properly to your ammo.

We have members shooting 400+ fps with bands that pull less than 10lb.


----------



## Squirrelzz (Dec 12, 2012)

Haha thank's I know I'm up late, couldn't sleep went out shooting. should of slept...

But my ammo is marbles. The one's you get at the cheap-o dollar store. for like 100 of them for a dollar! thats out of my slingshot.

Now, out of the other "thing" I'm not sure yet. but before the old Green tube bands broke on it. I could splinter a 5/16th perfect hardwood strait grained arrow in half with said sheer power.. [yeah trying to get it stuck in the tree, worked. But my arrow broke! Hahaha!] Oh and that arrow dowel is still stuck in that tree.. 2 months later.... rofl. I got to borrow an airsoft chrono, some cheapo one so don't beat me if this sounds wrong. but a 36 inch arrow at 5/16 diam. with foam fletching at 3 1/4 inch length and a bronze fieldpoint at 18 grams. Logged at an avarge of 341FPS. Remember tho. This is at around 42 inches of draw! with x2 tube green bands on each side.

This "slingshot device" is what happens if a musket met a cross bow. Had babys, then one of those children had children of their own with a slingshot.. Hahahaha. Really isn't a slingshot, but I call it a slingshot because it uses latex bands of one, and its not a crossbow, nor a gun..


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum first up,







thats some pretty fast speed we are talking about, and honesty mate im sceptical, if so the rubber must be stressed out to say the least lol 
Would love to see this devise in action all the same.. cheers


----------



## Squirrelzz (Dec 12, 2012)

bullseyeben! said:


> Welcome to the forum first up,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah it was a cheapo chrono, so that's why I gave the disclaimer. they are pretty fast tho. Not saying 341 was right or not. but it is fast. It helps to have light but strait arrows too. When I rebuild it, ill make videos.

on my actual slingshot. I dunno how fast it was, like I said, this was during the summer this year. and I don't own a chrono myself. 
And the green bands where stressed! haha that's why it only lasted maybe 100 shots!

I plan on using x2 Black 40LB tubes. And a series of whisker biscuits. gel fletchings and plastic rest plate for as little as possible friction. Also a quick release trigger system. and a band damper. to prevent slapping. And a arrow catch for the band to keep the force of the bands that ride above the arrow. Right dead center of the arrow to get maxim force. I'm looking to get at least 300FPS[Proven accurately] this time around.. Dunno until I can get down to actually building/testing things.

Whole thing I plan on is keeping it at 46inches long with another 42 inch draw. Unless I can get more power from the bands and get a 40-38inch draw. I can shorten it up.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Sounds very well thought through, I take it youv seen a few of joergs vids then, if not you'd be mad not too then lol... keep us posted


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Trigger operated slingbow sounds like. Generally super heavy bands, whilst imparting more energy through your ammo to target, are usually slower. Less snap factor. Whilst light bands will propel the right ammo faster over a chrony, they wont provide much penetration or energy on target which is what you need for hunting as you want a solid hit and clean kill. It's mass x velosity = joules. So it's about experimentation and asking the right questions. Pictures help alot here too. We generally all share our knowlege and ideas pretty freely on the slingshot forum and credit goes back to its origin so don't be afraid to go into detail. I'm sure you'll get the answers you need to improve you projects to the standerd you require.


----------



## Squirrelzz (Dec 12, 2012)

It's not that I'm holding back!







I just don't got pictures of the old slingbow! Only things I have are drawings. and sketches. As soon as I have something respectable I'll post images! But as of right now, the girlfriend told me I needed to work on fixing my motorcycle before I start a new project...







OFF TO FIX THE BIKE~!


----------



## Squirrelzz (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry Didn't know how to edit my last post but.

For the trigger grouping. I can do this with different metals..

here are my choices for myself.

Bronze
Aluminum
Steel

Bronze sounds like something nice, but aluminum has that good machining to it. Steel is strong. What you guys think?


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I would order some thera band gold, or walmart exercise flat latex. Golds gym works, those tube sets are mad hard to pull, not much output for your sweat.
If you like tubes, check out texs tubes, or simple shots sports, there are diff diameters.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

I use ally as I do it all by hand with files and dremel and stuff. It's pretty easy to work with. Brass would probably be similar to work with except rather than swarf it comes off in splinters sort of. Steel is good if you have the right tools so really depends on what look you want but even more on what you have to work with.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

The first thing i learned here was just because they are harder to pull, does not mean they shoot faster, also, one thing i overlooked for a while was band to ammo weight ratios, if your shooting marbles from dg, your better off shooting single flat latex bands, or 1/4 tubes.
If you were to double up on your latex, and your ammo is glass marbles, you might even see a decrease in ammo speed. Light ammo, light draw bands. 
More speed this way. Just wanted to point out something i learned here.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

I shoot a lot of marbles with pseudo tapered TheraTube Red, that works pretty well. I also shoot them with single strand TheraBand SIlver, 3-2cm taper but that gives me some pretty good handslaps now and then. I'd go with 2,5-1 3/4cm taper the next time.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

flat bands as a general rule shoot faster for a lot lower draw weight and if you really like speed get some thera band gold.


----------

